# income tax



## bigjohn051 (Dec 19, 2015)

Can anyone confirm that if a person claims residence in Portugal having spent 180 days per annum there gets income tax exemption for 10 years. If the responswe is yes does the exemption include a state pension. This exemption would seem to be as contravening eu tax laws!:


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes John but it is not quite as straightforward as just living here.

There are a whole host of qualifying criteria.

Search Non Habitual Tax on this forum and you should find all the information you need.

And finally, no it is not in contravention of EU rules

HTH

Rob


----------



## bigjohn051 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi Rob, Thank you for your response-it is very useful.I will search Non Habitual Tax as you suggest. Thanks again


----------

